# Are you a follower of Christ?



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Or a follower of MANS traditions which have WARPED Christs foundations of HIS CHURCH ?? Take some time to nail this down in your heart, Who was Jesus, WHY did he come as God incarnate among men? Do you truly FOLLOW Christ as he intended - will you, when your earthsuit wears out, be with GOD IN HEAVEN?

Some answers provided here, which I know will anger some, maybe even cause a few to get RIGHT with Jesus Christ

http://www.bible.ca


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The body of Christ is all the believers in Jesus Christ. Not a specific church that some think. Too many modern day Pharisees try to pigeon toe people to their church or belief system by taking a hand full of scriptures out of context and building their doctrine on them. God cares about mans' heart, not mans check mark boxes. 

Jesus Christ alones saves!!! My faith is in Jesus Christ, not Jesus Christ plus something else I have to do because of modern day Pharisees that started in the 1800's.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Church of Christ? No thanks. I've been there, done that. It only took me one week and I could sense the religious atmosphere. "We are the only true church" is basically what is taught. God's church is everywhere and in many believers.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> Church of Christ? No thanks. I've been there, done that. It only took me one week and I could sense the religious atmosphere. "We are the only true church" is basically what is taught. God's church is everywhere and in many believers.


Yep, I saw it too! They are the modern day Pharisees. Sad that people can take a few scriptures to build their theology on, when the entire bible should be used. But, because they are one of the most prideful religious groups, many refuse to see the truth and bury their head in the sand.

Again, Jesus Christ alone saves!!!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*read a little*

The website has 0 affiliation with THE denomination called the Church of Christ,

More aptly this website has no denominational affiliation whatsoever -

It follows the FIRST CENTURY Church established by Christ, it does not add to nor subtract from that message contained in the Bible -- clearly outlined and clearly DEBUNKS many of the fallacies let creep into the Church Christ founded on himself.

Many will stand before God on their day of judgement - only to hear "depart from me I never knew you!!" As I stated many will FOLLOW doctrines of man, but few will follow Christ simple plan - there is no room for error.

Seek first Gods Kingdom


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed there is no room for error. But to take certain scriptures and build a doctrine on them is in error. We are to take the entire Word of God. Question for you. The first century church had communion daily and met daily. Do you do this?

Acts 2: 42-46
42 They devoted themselves to the apostles' teaching and to the fellowship, to the breaking of bread and to prayer. 
 43 Everyone was filled with awe, and many wonders and miraculous signs were done by the apostles. 
 44 All the believers were together and had everything in common. 
 45 Selling their possessions and goods, they gave to anyone as he had need. 
 46 Every day they continued to meet together in the temple courts. They broke bread in their homes and ate together with glad and sincere hearts,


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Is a non-denomination church still a denomination? 

I recall many moons ago my Dad dropping me off at school and me seeing a group of kids and saying "man, look at those goobs, they all dress alike". He looked at me and looked at my friends he was dropping me off in front of and said "hmmm, looks like you look like these kids".

We all try to fit into certain social platforms whether it's religion, professional groups, fantasy football, whatever...The true way to become one with anything is to study what you've been taught and practice what you preach. I preach fishing. I fish with God and he stands beside me and helps me release everything I bind up. 

I know this is a tangent to the OPs post but if we have issues with standardized religion, then break away from it totally. It's helped me.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

In my opinion, there are some, maybe most men who make Christianity into a set of rules/standards that everybody must abide by if they are to be true Christians. In reality Jesus just asks that we follow him if we want to be his disciples. We are to follow his example and his teachings. We do this by cultivating a relationship with him. 

Yes in fishing we can admire God's creation and feel his presence, but it alone can never suffice for the spiritual need that we have. Only a relationship with Jesus Christ can fill the void that is in every single person.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KeeperTX said:


> In my opinion, there are some, maybe most men who make Christianity into a set of rules/standards that everybody must abide by if they are to be true Christians. In reality Jesus just asks that we follow him if we want to be his disciples. We are to follow his example and his teachings. We do this by cultivating a relationship with him.
> 
> Yes in fishing we can admire God's creation and feel his presence, but it alone can never suffice for the spiritual need that we have. Only a relationship with Jesus Christ can fill the void that is in every single person.


Right on!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*My error*

I was researching a website that would fully align with my beliefs and perhaps shed some light HOWEVER after further research and even though this site claims no denominational affiliation, the owner and author of the website was at one time a "Church of Christ advocate"

What I was trying to convey is that most folks belong to a denomination, because that what they were brought up into - generally speaking NOT because they have TRULY sought out Gods will for their lives.

I was brought up in a premillennial, apocalyptic, Baptist church - as I get older and perhaps wiser seeking Gods will and commands for my life I see so many defending a DENOMINATION, and not Jesus Christ - My MISSION is to bring light into the darkness allowed to reside in our Christian Churches - to make people QUESTION their "fire insurance" to nail that sin to the cross.

Study to show yourself approved has become very important to me as a follower of Christ

So I will offer this website CARM.org as a good place of study - if you have questions or want to get close to God I believe the interactive Q&A backed by Gods Word is a good place to start --

The gospel of Matthew has this to say "For it is not you who speak, but it is the* Spirit of your Father who speaks in you*. 21"Brother will betray brother to death, and a father his child; and children will rise up against parents and cause them to be put to death. 22"You will be hated by all because of My name, but it is the one who has endured to the end who* will be saved.*


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Amen TrueblueTexican. I completely understand and I apologize. I too have questioned what I was brought up in as far as religious affiliation and that has caused me to realize that some things were not correct. The closer we draw to Jesus (The Truth), the clearer things get. Be blessed brother.

btw, thanks for sharing that website carm.org.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I was researching a website that would fully align with my beliefs and perhaps shed some light HOWEVER after further research and even though this site claims no denominational affiliation, the owner and author of the website was at one time a "Church of Christ advocate"
> 
> What I was trying to convey is that most folks belong to a denomination, because that what they were brought up into - generally speaking NOT because they have TRULY sought out Gods will for their lives.
> 
> ...


I may have come across harsh and if so, I apologize. I fully agree that we should never defend a denomination or a group that says they are non-denominational. We should focus solely on Jesus Christ. I've used CARM too and it is a good source.


----------

